# SOME DAYS ARE DIAMONDS



## PenPal (Jul 26, 2013)

A number of leathers from Water Moccasin, various Rattlers et al, Eel skins several colours,
bunch of neat blanks from a mate relocating.

Had several days like this lately a day or so ago minus 6 Celcius cant wait for spring to take off to get into turning again.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 26, 2013)

was that the box of stuff you were sending to the first to respond to this post? 

good looking stuff you got there. looks like fun


----------



## robutacion (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, look at that bunch of "goodies"...!!

Some days are really worth while huh...!:wink:

Congrats,

Cheers
George


----------



## longbeard (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice stuff!!!


----------

